# Anybody need plowing BOSTON AREA $25/Driveway



## dodgedump (Dec 30, 2005)

I do Plowing/Demo/Ceanouts/Landscaping. Im looking to build up my clientile for both residential and commercial. I will offer EXTREMELY competitive pricing. Driveways will start at $25 and up to 6" of snow. Winter contracts available. Contact me at [email protected] or at 781-953-2156. Thanks


----------

